# Silverstone TJ-11 XPower



## psymafi (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello Guys, i will bring to you my first modded and water cooled build, the system hardware i already have except the water cooling components and this beautiful case from Silverstone.
This Project it will be all made by *www.hardmodding.org*
Stay tuned  

Case: Silverstone TJ11
PSU Corsair HX 850w
Processor: I7 950
Motherboard: Msi Big Bang X-Power X58
VGA: 2 x EVGA GTX580 SC
Ram: Gskill Ripjaws F3-12800CL8T
SSD: Intel SSD 80Gb X25-M G2 - Raid0

Watercooling

CPU water block: 
VGA water block: EK-FC 580 GTX+
Radiator:  XSPC RX 480
Radiator:  XSPC RX 240
Reservoir: XSPC Laing DDC BayRes - Two Laing
Pumps: Swiftech MCP355
Tubing: Primochill 16/10mm Clear
Connectors: BitsPower



































Updates soon


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice, looking forward to it. I have the same resevoir and I'm most likely going to be cooling my GPU's on a separate loop in the future. Would love a big TJ-11 to stick it all in too, just a bit pricey for me.


----------



## psymafi (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks erocker, initially was to be a TJ 07 but as opportunity arose for something else, so I decided that had to be something different


----------

